# Chat Room



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Does anyone feel like joining up in the forum's Chat Room? We could set up a time and day and see who shows up. 

To get to it, click on "Forums" at the bar on top here and scroll all the way to the bottom of the page. On the left, you will see "Members currently using Flashchat" . Click on the icon (mine shows two figures) and it will open up the Flash chat room. Once in there, you will see a list on the right of others there. You just start typing and there you go. :whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, Jill and I just chatted for a few minutes, but I've got to get back to studying. That was kind of fun, but it took me awhile to figure it out. I'll be watching here to see what exactly happens...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I will try except right now I'm thinking about going to bed. Have to get up for work tomorrow.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I think that's a great idea Marj! I agree with Julie, one more thing that I felt pretty clumsy at but with a little practice....I'm always up for talking.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A few of us are in there now


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I will try...may not chat till I figure it out a little...so I'm not being rude...just learning.!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I would be interested! I didn't know there was a chat room.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know what I did but my screen "zoomed in" and was huge and I couldn't get it to zoom out. I will try again later. Got to learn to keep up...lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It's going to take some practice for me, that's for sure! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Chat is fun, for anyone learning just tell Amanda to slow down she types soooo fast and will have 10 sentances posted before you can even answer the first one LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- that is why we did it after you went to bed!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

If anyone, that ISN'T watching hockey, is interested, I'm in chat at the moment. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:bump: tonight?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

where do you chat at?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

great idea!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> where do you chat at?


Check out the first post in this thread, and it tells you how to find the chat room. You'd probably never find it otherwise.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

What time...and whitch timezoone?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karin, the chat room doesn't seem to be used much, usually someone seems to post about going on there, last night a small group was on for 2-3 hours, I think. Anyway, if you go to the place listed in the first post of this thread, you can see if anyone is on the chat at that time.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

OK. Got it...tonight was last night for you guys?

I have no problem finding the chatroom....BUT it use to be empty...


----------

